# search & bold/underlined parts



## DearPrudence

Hello

No, I'm not even complaining but I've just noticed something & another forer@ insisted I should mention it in the comments so here it goes ... Maybe you already know it actually ...

I was looking for a thread the name of which I had forgotten but I remembered some sentences perfectly well. So I typed them but I got no results. I really thought the thread had been deleted until I finally found it & the sentences were still there!
In fact, apparently it didn't work because a part of the word was in bold letters:
"piaff*ait*"

So I have tried a bit & seen that apparently it doesn't work either with entire words, if some are in bold letters & some aren't:
"nous cherchons *qqn*"
doesn't list Maître Capello's answer.


Same with underlined parts.

With colour, I don't know, I haven't been able to test  *


That's it, not even complaining, just to let you know & for you to be understanding if we don't find threads that have already been discussed 

* yes, apparently, same thing with colours. Not easy to do some testing as the search function is ... er, not superfast :-D


----------



## Jana337

Right. One of the many quirks of the search engine. 
Use Google as often as you can.


----------



## jann

Hello DP, 

This is an interesting bug!  I believe it must be because the phrase that is actually recorded includes the format tags:

nous cherchons [b]qqn[/b] 

If you searched for this string including the formatting marks, you would find the thread you cite... just as you would if you searched for _nous cherchons "qqn"_ with the quotes only on qqn.

Jann


----------



## DearPrudence

Thanks Jann, it's what I thought 

And thank you, Jana for the tip. I never think of google.

It's funny because I tried to find the thread in the Other Languages forum where I had written "Est-ce que le ciel est bleu ?"

With google, typing:
"est-ce que" wordreference dearprudence
doesn't return what I'm looking for.

On the other hand, if I type
"est-ce que le ciel" with the search function, it doesn't work

But inverting all that, it works ... 

In short, quite a drag. And here I know what I'm looking for exactly & who posted it.
So not really easy for advanced searches but I suppose we can do nothing about it ...


----------



## nichec

I always use "advanced search" these days.

So I typed (Egypt, nichec, EO), there came the thread I was looking for, but it was because the other poster had Egypt in his post (it was shown in red), but not mine. Why? Because in my post I had "Egypt", not Egypt!


----------



## Jana337

DearPrudence said:


> Thanks Jann, it's what I thought
> 
> And thank you, Jana for the tip. I never think of google.
> 
> It's funny because I tried to find the thread in the Other Languages forum where I had written "Est-ce que le ciel est bleu ?"
> 
> With google, typing:
> "est-ce que" wordreference dearprudence
> doesn't return what I'm looking for.


Click.


----------



## DearPrudence

nichec said:


> I always use "advanced search" these days.


Yes, I also use the advanced search but as I've said, let's imagine I have written "*est-ce que*" a zillion times in several forums, I type "*est-ce que le ciel*"  in the advanced search to narrow down the results, I don't get anything because of the underlined part.



Jana337 said:


> Click.


Thank you, Jana 
I didn't know it worked simply adding site:wordreference.com

Ah la la, it's not easy when you remember too many things & want to locate a thread you vaguely remember but not precisely enough to find it


----------



## Jana337

DearPrudence said:


> Thank you, Jana
> I didn't know it worked simply adding site:wordreference.com
> 
> Ah la la, it's not easy when you remember too many things & want to locate a thread you vaguely remember but not precisely enough to find it


Homework.


----------



## DearPrudence

Jana337 said:


> Homework.


("And leave me alone, now!" )
Thanks again, Jana. The search function & I have never been great friends ...


----------

